# محاضرات نقابة المهندسين الفرعية م أيمن (hvac )



## محمد يس (24 مايو 2011)

محاضرات المهندس الإستشاري أيمن عمر حسن ( HVAC) جعلها الله في ميزان حسناته وكل من ساهم في اعددها ونشرها
وهذا هو الشرح وجاري سحب المذكره اسكنر ان شاء الله قريب هتترفع علي المنتدي
http://www.4shared.com/file/DCkDpgZA/HVAC_new.html


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مايو 2011)

الله يعينك على هذا العمل المثمر و المميز


----------



## محمد يس (25 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله انتهيت من سحب مذكرة دورة تصميم تكييف الهواء والتهوية
اليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/BUOtExGU/HVAC_Part_1.html


----------



## محمد يس (25 مايو 2011)

ورابط مذكرة الدورة التقدمية من تصميم تكييف الهواء والتهوية ( نقابة المهندسين الفرعية بشارع عماد الدين بالقاهرة الخاصة بالمهندس الاستشاري ايمن عمر حسن

http://www.4shared.com/file/lKz1tU4B/HVAC__Iman_II.html


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (25 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور على الجهد المذول ونطلب المزيد


----------



## محمد يس (25 مايو 2011)

1- مذكرة التكييف الاولي
http://www.4shared.com/file/BUOtExGU/HVAC_Iman_I.html
2- مذكرة التكييف الثانية
http://www.4shared.com/file/lKz1tU4B/HVAC__Iman_II.html
3- شرح المذكرتين
http://www.4shared.com/file/DCkDpgZA/HVAC_Iman_Omar_Hassen.html


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الرابط


----------



## gaber osman (25 مايو 2011)

واللة مجهود جبار ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## a.alsirgany (25 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااا جدااااااا
جزاك الله الف خير 
انا كنت بدور عليها والله من زمان 

شكراا ليك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (25 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيدحسن1 (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن شعبان (25 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ممكن سيادتكم رفعها على موقع 
www.mediafire.com


----------



## db_diya (26 مايو 2011)

thanks alot that is os useful.
Give us more please


----------



## mohamedtop (26 مايو 2011)

مجهود عظيم من اخ كريم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## engineer_m2000 (27 مايو 2011)

لو سمختم انا الروابط عندي مش مظبوطة والملفات لما بفك ضغطها بيطلعلي خطأ فيا ريت اعادة تحميلهم لو سمحتم


----------



## اسلام عمار (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amirhelmy (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد علي الدورة الرائعة انا كان عندي استفسار مفيش مركز في القاهرة بيعلم بقي طريقة حساب الاحمال بالبرامج بعد كل ده يعني زي برنامج الهاب والايليت والبلوك لود لازم بعد الدورة اللي في النقابة دي نتعلم البرامج بقي لانها هيا الخطوة التانية


----------



## عمران احمد (28 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله على الجميع

و مجهود وافر لا يقدر بشكر

و جزاكم الله كل خير

و ننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## محمد يس (29 مايو 2011)

تم جمع جميع المحاضرات وشرحها للتكييف والصرف ومكافحة الحريف وتم تحملها علي ميديا فير
وهذا رابط لجميع المحاضرات والشرح لخاص بها
http://www.mediafire.com/?pd0238reenc22lo


----------



## ابو اسامة (30 مايو 2011)

اخوي محمد يس 
اشكرك وبعنف على مجهودك 
لكن ممكن تخبرني اين تقام هذه الدوره في مصر ؟؟؟ اي مدينه 
كم ساعه ؟؟؟ 
وتكلفه الدوره ؟؟؟؟ 
وهل تقام كل شهر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## goor20 (30 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## عمران احمد (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين
و ننتظر منكم المزيد
و لكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد يس (30 مايو 2011)

ابو اسامة قال:


> اخوي محمد يس
> اشكرك وبعنف على مجهودك
> لكن ممكن تخبرني اين تقام هذه الدوره في مصر ؟؟؟ اي مدينه
> كم ساعه ؟؟؟
> ...



الزميل ابو اسامة الدرات تقام في نقابة المهندسين الفرعية بشارع عماد الدين القاهرة مبنب المحاريث والهندسة والدورات باسعار رمزية مش كتير حوالي 400 جنيه وممكن تتصل بيهم علي التليفون
http://www.eea.org.eg/


----------



## hikal007 (16 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## mechanic power (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (24 أغسطس 2011)

طب انا عاوز اخد الدورة دى اعمل اية وتكاليفها كام


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (24 أغسطس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (25 أغسطس 2011)

مششششششششكككككوروجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## solimanattary (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود يحترم وتعاون مثمر شكرا شكرا ...


----------



## ghost man (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mostafa_mobset (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير و الرائع


----------



## Beeiiko (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك عنا فعلا كل خير
في وقتها


----------



## ghost man (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك وعليك


----------



## ghost man (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عن هذا العمل خير


----------



## laila abdou (5 يناير 2012)

ربنا يكرمك كنت بدور عليها من زمان


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng usama_as (17 يناير 2012)

ربنا يباركلك يامهندسنا الكبير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ehab_hassan (19 يناير 2012)

مجهود طيب 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
فعلا" مهمة ومفيدة


----------



## nofal (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## fuadmidya (31 يناير 2012)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لكل العاملين في المنتدى*


----------



## naglaa mostafa (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جاد جاد (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا*


----------



## ENG.OLA (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## طالب العلم 2011 (7 أبريل 2012)

الله يبارك فيكم .. فعلا جهود ممتازة


----------



## ابن الضاد (7 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ....الرابط ما اشتغل معاى المشكلة شنو؟؟


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (2 مايو 2012)

لم أستطع الوصول للموضوع


----------



## ENG.EMAD ELKASASS (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس وجعل الله هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sharief (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكر


----------



## asd_zxc (28 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=2][/h] *مهندس استشارى ايمن عمر ...الدورة الاساسية فى تكيف الهواء والتهوية

اول محاضرات صوتية لن تجدها الا هنا



https://www.facebook.com/groups/1292...1&notif_t=like*​


----------



## diskomrmr (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## zighooo (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mahmood mrbd (13 أبريل 2013)

*بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## engtamer.mech (13 أبريل 2013)

ارجو المساعدة ...........
انا مهندس موقع تكييف ..... انتقلت للعمل بشركة فى السعودية ولكنها لا يوجد بها ورشة لعمل دكت التكييف........
... وطلبوا منى قائمة بمعدات وماكينات الورشة لعمل ورشة للدكت خاصة بالشركة .......
**س: فما هى مكونات ورشة دكت التكييف ( الماكينات والمعدات ) وما هى مواصفات الماكينات ( التناية والدسارة ..... ) وغيرهم من الماكينات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## احمد ابوجبل (14 أبريل 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا باشمهندس على المحاضرات الجميلة دي


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد يس (21 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

